# Keymap for french Apple USB keyboard



## patpro (Aug 1, 2018)

I all,

I'm looking for a keymap that would allow me to use my external extended Apple keyboard, french layout (USB) on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE. I'm currently using /usr/share/syscons/keymaps/fr.macbook.acc.kbd but it's not satisfying: can't find antislash, tilde, pipe, etc. 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## alexseitsinger (Aug 2, 2018)

There's an alternative US keyboard map here: https://github.com/lostcarrier/macbookpro-freebsd. It includes the tilde, etc. I have used it with success on a 2012 Macbook Pro. Perhaps you could modify it for use on yours.


----------



## patpro (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you, but I'm afraid US layout is too different from FR layout for this alternate keymap to be of any use :/


----------

